# //download Free games for Mobile phones (Series 60)//



## anispace (Feb 10, 2006)

Here are some awesome games for Series 60 based mobiles >>

Series 60 devices>>
Nokia -- 6600,7610,N-GAGE,6630,3230 etc.

1. *Rollbot - Escape to freedom (demo) (does not work on N-GAGE)*

by Bit-fire>> *www.bit-fire.com/

*bit-fire.com/images/stories/rollbot/showreel6.gif


Description

A 2D action-packed game, which will perfectly suit your mobile game needs with its unique gameplay and eye-candy experience!
You are RollBot, the newest weapon developed at the ACME industry. Something went wrong when they built you... awakened before the binding-chip process installation, now you want to escape for your freedom!

download here>>
*bit-fire.com/content/view/12/28/#details




2. *Snakes (free full version) (only for N-GAGE)*

by Nokia

*www.n-gage.com/NR/rdonlyres/24A0A225-3D49-4D3A-8D03-A46925651ED5/0/main_thesnakes.jpg

The Snakes are on the loose and spreading from N-Gage to N-Gage like a virus! The Snakes is a complete redesign of the classic 2D Snake game, taking it to an entirely new level of arcade fun and excitement in 3D. Download the entire game for free to fight the primordial battle of the four elements, Earth, Fire, Water and Air.

The Snakes is a whole new level based world of gameplay, containing over 40 stages of complex mazes with colorful and brilliant 3D graphics, not to mention the impressive gameplay generated soundscapes. Quick reflexes are needed in making those sharp turns and collecting scattered power-ups, shields, teleporters, and other specialities.

The game takes full advantage of the N-Gageâ€™s bluetooth connection, perfectly showcasing its unique multiplayer gaming capabilities. Simply use the â€?Send gameâ€? function to infect your friendsâ€™ game decks, then go against eachother in multiplayer mode with up to four people via Bluetooth. You can also compare your results with the world on the boards of the N-Gage Arena.

    * The entire game can be downloaded for free and shared with other gamers!
    * Single and Multiplayer modes
    * 42 levels of addictive gameplay
    * Constantly changing soundscapes generated by the gameplay

download here>>
*rapidshare.de/files/3977722/SNAKES.SIS.html





3. *Skyforce (demo)* 

by Infinite dreams>> *www.idreams.pl/main.php

*idreams.pl/gfx/db/000047.jpg   
*idreams.pl/gfx/db/000052.jpg


Sky Force from Infinite Dreams is an ultimate classic arcade shooter, with 3d interactive objects, outstanding graphics, special effects, soundtrack and 100% of pure gameplay. See how to push the limits of your series60 phone to the maximum. 7 amazingly pixeled levels, tons of enemies to shoot and good old Earth to save.
The game is based on hybrid 2D/3D graphics, ideally suited for mobile segment. 2D backgrounds are mixed with fully textured 3D objects. The game includes 7 stages each one is ended with big boss.


download here>>
*www.handango.com/servlet/d/skyforcedemos60_handango2_v1.2.zip?s=1&p=102020&secw=24e7dd7c&email=




4. *Super miners* (demo)

by Infinite dreams>> *www.idreams.pl/main.php


*idreams.pl/gfx/db/000123.jpg
*idreams.pl/gfx/db/000124.jpg

Join Miss Rusty and Dr. Drill in their incredible underground adventure. Help them finding treasures hidden in the mines all around the world! Incredible graphics and sound, over 100 levels to complete, signle and multiplayer modes. All of this will keep you entertained for hours! You can even share your high scores online by sending them to our site directly from you mobile (using GPRS connection). 

download here>>
*www.handango.com/servlet/d/superminersdemos60_v1.07c.zip?s=1&p=161342&secw=4a0e265d




5. *Nokia Bounce*  (free full version)

series 60 version of the popular bounce game found in Nokia series 40 phones.

*www.palmtopman.com/images/7650/Screenshots/Bounce.jpg    
*www.palmtopman.com/images/7650/Screenshots/Bounce2.jpg


download here>>
*rapidshare.de/files/4433140/Bounce.sis.html[/img]


----------



## KoRn (Feb 10, 2006)

anispace said:
			
		

> Here are some awesome games for Series 60 based mobiles >>
> 
> Series 60 devices>>
> Nokia -- 6600,7610,N-GAGE,6630,3230 etc.
> ...





hey dis is the geamerz section please post dis in th mobile section and please read forum rules before posting...reporting


----------



## cybershastri (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks man for the games... Please keep posting whenever you find such good games..


----------



## anispace (Feb 11, 2006)

well these r games so i thought i should post in the gamerz section ..... anyways try these as they r good.

@korn
why did u quote the entire post? there r dialup and broadband users on the forum u know


----------



## montsa007 (Feb 13, 2006)

good work dude


----------

